# Americano beans ?



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

occasionally i see people on here comment that a certain bean they have bought 'cuts through milk' and some others dont, it seems some lend themselves more to straight espresso and others work well in other drinks

anyone know of any that would be good for an americano ?

im thinking the ones that are good in a cappuccino or latte might be equally as good in an americano, my reason for asking is that ive had some straight espresso where their is a lot going on in the cup, but as soon as its diluted and milk added, their isnt much flavour


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

You're on the right track. You need a coffee with body to cut through milk or be diluted in an Americano. Flavour is also important since delicate florals, as in an Ethiopean for instance, will quickly dissipate when diluted. I enjoy a PNG and Malawi Geisha long and black, but would imagine a Kenyan to be too acidic. Depends on how you prefer your coffee...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No idea but as you're an americano drinker maybe you're ideally placed to find out through your own tests then let us know?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

hopefully, but i was hoping we had a few latte drinkers on here that could recommend me something


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Problem is you get a different reaction when adding milk to what you get with hot water. Milk increases sweetness, water increases the perception of bitterness because it reputedly breaks the bonds of thin layers of compounds that increase sweetness (from memory).

I would recommend sweet coffees for americanos... good brazilians for example. Not from experience of americanos, just from experience of good brazils.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

well i always add milk to mine, i dont drink it black


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

well ive just got some Bolivia Finca Machacamarca de Berengula 2012 from HasBean, ill see how that goes, i bought it cos i wasnt having any success with my Lusty, but ive just cracked it lol.......typical


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Dont worry, I've cracked it lost of times then lost it again


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I thought Has Bean Fazenda Cachoeira de Grama worked very well in milk. This was in a flat white though.

Might be worth a try, and also a Brazilian as Mike suggested.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Square Mile Red Brick made some great Americanos with milk. Wouldn't have it as a straight Americano though.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, giving me some ideas for my next beans


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I've read a lot of people saying that Indonesian beans are good for Americano but I can't really say whether that is true. I should think that you need to be careful not to use an espresso blend as these have been created especially for short coffees and will have no balance in longer drinks. Do not confuse a latte where you add milk to a shot, and Americano, where you filter more water through the puck, it's completely different.

What I would suggest is that any coffees which make good French press or filter coffee will be good for Americano. You need a balanced coffee, not too acid. You must also have the patience to find the right tamp and grind as the usual parameters will be different from espresso. I think you are looking to pour 12-15 oz in 25 seconds, but that's just something I remember reading somewhere. I think I'm going to try one now. Good luck!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure I'm following that 12-15oz in 25 secs suggestion. My americano is a cup of hot water topped off with a standard double shot. I'd call what you're describing a Cafe Creme (or an ultra lungo!)


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Just tries Bolivia Machacamarca as Americano. It was nice, just a little acid. I was pleasantly surprised though as I don't go for long coffees but I will certainly be making more in the future.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks, not sure about the 15oz comment though, its normal espresso in an americano, diluted with hot water, and then milk added if you want to


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting to learn a bit about the chemistry involved. Thanks!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ooh, I wonder how Finca de Licho honey process would stand up as an americano??? The fact that it lends itself so well to both espresso and brewed methods coupled with its awesome sweetness and unique flavour profile leads me to think it would be delicious!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

If you're interested, Due to it's immense popularity I think this is the only place on the planet that still has any!

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/central-america/costa-rica-finca-de-licho.html


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry about my lack of knowledge about americanos, I read it somewhere I'm sure. Is what I did a lungo or largo or something then?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Lungo is (simplified) an over extracted shot. In basic form keep the pump going a few seconds longer than you usually would so you end up with a larger shot. Ristretto is the opposite, stoping the pump short so you end up with a smaller amount of extracted coffee.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

seems to me, people seem to be suggesting central/south american beans, so ill stick to a few of those for my next orders


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

sadly ive still got a mountain of beans to use before i place another order, but if anyone comes up with any, keep me posted on this thread

i plan on getting some Colombia Oporapa as soon as im running low


----------

